# Wood Chip Alternatives for Small Gas Smoker



## mallen32 (Mar 29, 2016)

Hey guys,

I have a small Master Forge propane smoker with a rather small smoker box for wood chips. I have been pleasantly surprised by the quality of food I've been able to make in this relatively cheap smoker and I hope to one day upgrade to something a little larger, but for the time being, this is what I have. I'm wondering if you know of any alternatives to regular wood chips that might last a little longer and prevent me from having to change the wood out every 30 minutes. I like the flavor that I get from the wood chips (I usually use Apple Wood), but when I smoke something for 8+ hours it becomes rather tedious to change the chips so often in order to keep it smoking. I would love to find a solution that would provide smoke for a couple hours ideally, but even an hour would be an improvement. Any suggestions would be appreciated!

Thanks,

Marcus


----------



## SmokinAl (Mar 29, 2016)

You can use wood chunks or one of these.

http://www.amazenproducts.com/

Al


----------



## skooter (Mar 29, 2016)

I second what Al says. I recently purchased an 18" tube smoker from them and could not be happier with the results. Just call them up they will help you determine exactly which product to choose and you will have it in two days. Unbelievable customer service!


----------



## redrocker65200 (Mar 29, 2016)

I have a smoke vault propane smoker. I emailed amazen directly  and unfortunately the tube option was the only option.  According to the website, the tube can go up to 4 hours filled with pellets.  Using wood chunks i have been able to get about an hour or so out of each load.


----------



## mallen32 (Mar 29, 2016)

Thanks gentlemen...I am going to give the wood chunks a try and if that doesn't give me the results I'm looking for I will try out one of the tube smokers...they do look interesting. 

Thanks again for the advice!


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Mar 29, 2016)

2"-3" chunks work good. 

I have all of Todds tune smokers 6", 12", 18", and the new expanding tube. The 12" gives a good 4-6 hours of smoke. The 18" and expando tube 8-12 hours depending on smoker temp. In my experience The tubes do not work when the pit temp is above 285. After that the pellets ignite and don't smolder. Simple fix is to pipe the smoke in. I use the mailbox mod to do this. If you search mailbox mod you'll find many examples.


----------

